# Tess.. 7.5 months now! Gettin' old!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She's gained a bit of weight and looks a lot better! She's a muffin and I love her to bits. Most of the time!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

GAWD she is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

She is very cute, I love the expression in the third picture.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

That face is just so sweet!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, she is just beautiful. What a sweetie she's turned out to be. Got a good set of muscles on her too!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

She really is stunning- and beautiful picture taking!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I just wanna snuggle that little face  Very nice pictures.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is so dang cute its not even funny....She's really growing up to be a lovely young lady!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

She is too cute for words. Annnnd, you know I prefer bigger dogs, but I love her face!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

you really should post pics of her more often, she is stunning!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww she's so beautiful and muscular! She looks fantastic! Why don't we see pics of her more often??


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Love these pictures! Good grief that's an adorable dog! She looks both sweet and a little devilish at the same time. :wink:


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

She is just adorable! Tess is a good looking little one ... AGH, just adorable, haha!


----------

